# November 12' COTM Winner: OnlyTaurus



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats! Nice car too


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats! Love it!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats and nice car. Did you paint the red in the engine bay or did it come that way?


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrts!!!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the votes and compliments!

@Mike - I painted the cam cover myself. Took the ecotec cover off, took the cam cover off and oil cap, and sprayed away.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats OT, now go out and do a photo shoot with it. It deserves it.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Mick said:


> Congrats OT, now go out and do a photo shoot with it. It deserves it.


Lol, I was talking to Tecollins1(Terry) about that. I was impressed with the votes/win I got with the poopy background I had in the pic.

Tomorrow I will. I'll thread it in Pics Section.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sweeet car !!!! Are those just the 16 in 5 spoke factory wheels painted or dipped? I can't do the engine bay like like that with the 1.8 :bowdown: Love it tho on yours!!!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Patman said:


> Sweeet car !!!! Are those just the 16 in 5 spoke factory wheels painted or dipped? I can't do the engine bay like like that with the 1.8 :bowdown: Love it tho on yours!!!


Thanks man!

Yup, they're the stock 16" 5-spokes sprayed with dip. I like how they look in black. I may stick with that instead of buying rims, lol.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I missed this thread.. Congrats on the sweet ride!!! We'll get to see it in person at the Lordstown meet!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> I missed this thread.. Congrats on the sweet ride!!! We'll get to see it in person at the Lordstown meet!


You sure will!

Thanks.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Suggestion, paint your brake calipers red and it will give your car an even sportier look.. I've already painted mine red and I'll be dipping my LTZ rims this weekend.


----------

